# Railroad Police



## FastTrax (Apr 23, 2021)

www.securerailconference.com/rail_education/sessiondetails.aspx?id=2489

www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes333052.htm

www.federalregister.gov/documents/2016/12/07/2016-29256/railroad-police-officers

www.therailroadpolice.com/

www.odmp.org/search/browse/railroad-police

www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?1,982334

https://sites.google.com/site/railroadpolicebadges/history

www.cowboysindians.com/2015/10/policing-the-rails/

www.signaturecoins.com/custom-railroad-police-coins

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_police

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transit_police


----------

